
Ask HN: How do you get on the radar of digital agencies with a product/service? - knutmartin
We are currently seing increased traction for our plug and play database service restdb.io, especially from digital agencies. How could we reach more of them? Target their developers?
======
onion2k
100 database records on the free tier is way too low. That isn't even enough
to make a half decent version of the "Contacts" database you have as an
example in the Quick Start guide. If a developer can't build anything useful
with it they can never go to their Head of Development with a side project to
demonstrate what restdb.io can do. Look at what your competition offers as a
starting point.

~~~
knutmartin
It's 100.000 records first month and you can request to extend it. What do you
suggest we do?

~~~
onion2k
Increase the limit to something useful. Using your example of a contacts
database, being limited to 100 records means I can't use your service to run
my app for more than a month. Plus, as a side project it'd take me longer than
that just to get it working.

~~~
knutmartin
I see. What would be useful? Forever? 3 months?

~~~
onion2k
Time limits put people off because you can't run a small project on the
service, so any time you invest in learning it is going to be wasted if you
can't/won't pay later on.

I actually really like IBM's Cloudant model where they change incrementally
for everything but don't bill you if your usage for a month is under $50. That
way I can happily build a small side project knowing it'll only cost me if it
gets moderately big.

